# Pedders Sways bar links/urethane bushings - 2 Thumbs WAY up



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=424109

https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=EP513

I have Koni yellows and King Springs yellows.

Upgraded my sway bars to the most rigid ones that I found - Addco.

I my goal was to eliminate to minimize that "boaty/land-yacht" feeling.

At first I upgraded everything but the Pedders. It helped, but there was still that feeling of delayed steering response that I could do without.

Keep in mind that I also wanted comfort, so I choose the progressive springs.

Well, after talking to Pedders about my goals and mods they recommended those 2 parts up there.

I couldn't have been more happier.

It also eliminated that clucking sound in the rear and front that I was starting to get.

Car now feels like it should have come from Holden:

- planted
- responsive
- comfortable

I don't always recommend parts, but this I would.


----------

